# Harbor Freight Dust Collector



## Johnturner (Jun 8, 2015)

This item is on sale right now foe $209.00. I recently purchased it and found that one of the reviews on the HF site was an great help. It discuss changes in the way it goes together.
Here it is;

Casters are held on by philips head bolts, not hex head per the manual;

Motor manifold is held on by hex head, not philips head; 

Motor mount is NOT preassembled, you have to use the four longer hex bolts;

The base plate is punched and threaded, you do not use nuts when attaching something to the base plate, if you do you will run out of nuts very quickly; 

If you have a harbor Freight near you, go there and take a few pictures of the assembled floor model. 

Aside from the abysmal and outdated product manual, the dust collector is working fine and does not make an unruly amount of sound (I have it plumbed in from a side room). 

Some people have stated the motor pulls 7 amps and that is about right (7.2) under no load. Throw in a few elbows, a length of pipe, and hook it up to a machine with a hose and that figure jumps to 13.1 amps. Make sure you are running 12/2 w/g to the outlet (14/2 built up some heat after about ten minutes) and connect it to a minimum 20 amp breaker (25 would be ideal). 

Get the extended warranty. It's worth it for two years of free replacement. 

Definately a good buy for a home shop, three stars (Average) as it's not the best out there, but good for the price point.

Hope this helps.
John

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info, John. I've been debating on getting one of these units for awhile now.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2015)

I've have used one for about 10 years now, still works fine. I got lucky and got a deal on a pleated canister for the top, which I recommend, but they can cost more than the unit itself. Have had to replace the switch, and do a couple of structural repairs on the frame, but overall I have certainly got my moneys worth out of it... Harbor Freight used to let you stack discounts, i.e. you could buy an item on sale, AND use a 20% off coupon, you could get some great deals, they don't let you do that any more, at least at my local store...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 11, 2015)

I got my 2HP HF unit like that Barry. About 6-8 years ago. On sale for $$$ and used a 25% off coupon. Used the savings to buy the 2 year replacement plan.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 11, 2015)

I recently purchased one of these myself - was at the $209 price and I then used a 25% off coupon. My wife knew that I was needing/wanting one, so she wouldn't let me pass up that deal. I haven't hardly spent any time in the shop since getting it, but so far I'm happy with it. My plan, as I think I stated elsewhere, is to put in a couple runs in my small shop, upgrade to a Wynn filter, and build a separator - all as finances allow. For now I'll move it around as needed.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2015)

Only thing in there that bothers me is the suggestion of using a 25 amp breaker (although I've never seen a single pole 25a) with 12 gauge wire. Might be fine, but 12 gauge wire is only rated for 20a, and the breaker should be the weakest point in the circuit to avoid fires and such.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 11, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Only thing in there that bothers me is the suggestion of using a 25 amp breaker (although I've never seen a single pole 25a) with 12 gauge wire. Might be fine, but 12 gauge wire is only rated for 20a, and the breaker should be the weakest point in the circuit to avoid fires and such.



Jonathan

I am just quoting the other fellows review - I'm an electrical dunce.
John


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2015)

I ran mine on a 20a circuit in my garage, along with a 1.5 hp bandsaw at the same time, out of the same outlet, for untold hours with nary a problem...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2015)

Johnturner said:


> Jonathan
> 
> I am just quoting the other fellows review - I'm an electrical dunce.
> John


Oh yes, I understood that. Wasn't towards you. Just jumped out at me


----------

